# Sounder to Reach Lakewood (WA) Oct. 8th



## CHamilton (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounder to Reach Lakewood Oct. 8th

From the press release:



> Starting Oct. 8, Sounder will offer first-class, reliable service between Lakewood and Seattle. New stops are Lakewood and South Tacoma and it continues to downtown Tacoma, Puyallup, Sumner, Auburn, Kent, Tukwila and Seattle. Trains have plush seating, outlets for computers, bicycle storage, restrooms and fantastic views.


----------

